# 2007 AMSRA Endurance race (practice)



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

AMSRA (American Miniature Slotcar Racing Association) is the Toledo area HO racing group I was recently invited to meet...They dont currently have a series reporter..so I have volunteered on a trial basis...This is my first attempt at such reporting....  

The annual Endurance race is on January 7th this year ,and is the 9th race for the 2006/2007 season.

It is conducted at Rossburg Raceway owned by Steve W. located in Rossford Ohio.

I was invited to come visit todays open practice session and run a few laps with my rookie team mate...










The track is a 115 ft Tomy sectional 4 lane powered by a trackmate variable voltage power supply....
















































Timing and scoring is done by Compurace software and displayed on a very nice flatscreen monitor in plain view of all driver stations.

AMSRA consists of nine home tracks and currently has 16 to 18 members depending on which part of the season is being run...Races are every other sunday throughout the season with track rotation. 

This years endurance race will have 4 teams or 3 to 4 people depending on attendence....

The race begins with two hours of "day light"...followed by 3 hours of "night racing"....ending up with another 3 hours of "daylight"....

Each team runs one lane per hour and runs each lane twice throughout the race...

Elligable manufacturers are:

Tomy SG+
Tyco/Mattel 440x2
Life Like Fast tracker
Wizzard Patriot P2/P3
Slottech Panther
Wizzard Strom
BSRT G-3

Tomy,BSRT,Slottech, and wizzard cars must have stock arms per make with no mods...bone stock...

440x2's and Life like's may run balanced and trued arms and must pass pre race tech...

Track stats:

Fastest qualifier: Andrew W. @5.372 sec *track record*

Most laps in a 2 min segment: Andrew W. with 79 laps 19 ft

Most laps in a 5 min segment: Brian L. 191 laps 32 ft

Track review:

Well lit, flowing raceway....nicely detailed and landscaped....with track lighting for night races...although still under construction (as most raceways are) it is very beautiful and pleasing to the eye....

A table long back stretch, into a banked section before entrance into the north loop and infield...a nice mid table straight...followed by the entrance into the lower loop and infield...and back onto the back stretch..

I found the infield sections quite tricky while running the blue lane with a couple very tight radius turns....my beater yellow trans am with an SG+ chassis had a few off track excursions in the hair pin areas...(hehe...lead finger)...and this was with the voltage lowered to 15v for my rookie team mate ...sure....it was for her... 

Steve brought a spec race car out from the pits and pretty much blew me away...no surprise...in fact...my rookie team mate was running the red lane with a stocker vette 440x2 with fewer deslots than I was...

I ran a AW x-tracker for a few laps just for giggles.....very challenging indeed....proper perfomance would greatly depend on tire selection and proper braking ( I chose to run without them as my layout has none)... 

This is at least the 4th incarnation of the race track having been though several homes and a few expansions...and there is ample pit room in the adjoining workshop...there is also a roomy racers lounge for resting of drivers during the race...

He swears if he moves again, the table stays ,while the track goes...

I want to thank Steve for inviting me into his home, introducing me to a few of the members, sharing beautiful layout with my rookie team mate, and sharing his passion for HO racing...

I plan to attend at least part of the endurance race next week to get a few more action photos and will post race stats when they become available.

2007 looks to be a very good year indeed.

Now I need a serious car...thanks steve!

Happy New Year! 

Cub Race Reporter,
Russ aka Crimnick


----------

